# Anyone tried St John's Wort??



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Wayne and I are miserable  
Ever since the sale of our business fell through we've been on a bit of a downer.
Has anyone taken St John's Wort and found it useful? How about Bach flower?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yep used to put it in Drew's mash perked him up no end. Told him eventually and he started taking it a lot more! 

Am liking Kalms as well thats way forward for me just take the edge off any anxieties/worries.

Greenie


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Anything that'll perk us up in general plus stop the occasional feeling that I'm drowning in a grain silo would be nice. 
With winter/darker days looming and seemingly no positive news on the shop sale front I'll try anything!
I've tried Kalms in the past but they didn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

You could try this as I am always a bit concerned that once your body relies on stuff like this, it is one, hard to give up and two, sometime provokes the desire for stronger and stronger pick me ups until eventually you could be on Cornish Pasties like myself.  

Try laying down with head lightly raised and imagine you are in a lift on the 20th floor. Watch intensely as the lift slowly drops down the floors, counting each floor as it goes past until at last the doors open on the ground floor and reveal your favourite or imaginary place. For me it is snow capped mountains around probably a sparkling blue fjord with a beautiful white sandy beach and rich green trees with little birds flying and twittering around. Go for a paddle in the warm water (perhaps it is not a fjord then  ) and watch little fish dance around your toes while you feel the suns rays warming your body. Of course, if you are a romantic which I am not, you can fling in a rugged fisherman if you are a woman or a rugged fishman if you still like the same thing as a man. For others with more bibilical taste your could try a mermaid.

You cannot just do this first time but each time you do it you will find yourself more and more relaxed until one day, it feels like a jolt when you come around. Make sure of course that telphones are turned off and \or off the hook.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thousands of Germans take it I am told.

Have a look Here for a little bit of extra reading.

I took it for a long time and didn't really find it did anything for Me.

Try changing your diet and do you exercise? They say these could help.

Johnny F


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be aware that St John's Wort can have side effects and it can interact with other medicines.

I tried it some years ago and it made me feel very dizzy and sick to the point of not wanting to eat. Once I stopped taking it those effects went away. It is also supposed to make you more sensitive to sunlight though that is probably not a problem in UK !

I have heard from people who swear by it but it is clearly not for everyone.

G


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Pusser said:


> You could try this as I am always a bit concerned that once your body relies on stuff like this, it is one, hard to give up and two, sometime provokes the desire for stronger and stronger pick me ups until eventually you could be on Cornish Pasties like myself.
> 
> Try laying down with head lightly raised and imagine you are in a lift on the 20th floor. Watch intensely as the lift slowly drops down the floors, counting each floor as it goes past until at last the doors open on the ground floor and reveal your favourite or imaginary place. For me it is snow capped mountains around probably a sparkling blue fjord with a beautiful white sandy beach and rich green trees with little birds flying and twittering around. Go for a paddle in the warm water (perhaps it is not a fjord then  ) and watch little fish dance around your toes while you feel the suns rays warming your body. Of course, if you are a romantic which I am not, you can fling in a rugged fisherman if you are a woman or a rugged fishman if you still like the same thing as a man. For others with more bibilical taste your could try a mermaid.
> 
> You cannot just do this first time but each time you do it you will find yourself more and more relaxed until one day, it feels like a jolt when you come around. Make sure of course that telphones are turned off and \or off the hook.


Tried this but the customers looked at me funny!!!
I'll give it a go later,
ta


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Thousands of Germans take it I am told.
> 
> Have a look Here for a little bit of extra reading.
> 
> ...


We both try to get out and do a couple of hours' exercise each day. admittedly I haven't felt like doing much with the bad weather which in turn makes me feel like a lazy old fatbag which in turn makes me reach for the hob nobs. Usually we're very active peops though.
I think its the thought of being stuck here while everyone else follows "our dream". So many people in the village are buying motorhomes and going travelling. Except us!!! Where's the hob nobs?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kayg said:


> I think its the thought of being stuck here while everyone else follows "our dream". So many people in the village are buying motorhomes and going travelling. Except us!!!


What about a virtual trip ? Use the internet and your stash of maps and guide books to plan a trip. Go right down to the smallest details - where you'll overnight, what you'll see, souvenirs you'll buy, routes you'll follow, weather on the way, what you'll take with you and so on. Remember money, distance and time are no object so you are only limited by routes you could follow.

You never know, when things get a bit brighter you could use the plans for real.

At least you'll not have the hassle of emptying the loo and getting lost en route !

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I have take St John Wort in the past, be careful is sunny climiate as I think it makes the skin photosensitive. 

As said before it can react with certain medicines, so google it and see what info comes up.

I see you try to exercise which is great as afterwards you usually feel great. diet helps too.

I find that sometimes getting into yoga and mediation can really help, because it can make you feel calm and at peace.

I bet many people are feeling a little panicky right now, but concentrate on whats good in your life, without sounding patronizing or knowing your circumstances.

Take care
Pat


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Pusser said:


> You could try this as I am always a bit concerned that once your body relies on stuff like this, it is one, hard to give up and two, sometime provokes the desire for stronger and stronger pick me ups until eventually you could be on Cornish Pasties like myself.
> 
> Try laying down with head lightly raised and imagine you are in a lift on the 20th floor. Watch intensely as the lift slowly drops down the floors, counting each floor as it goes past until at last the doors open on the ground floor and reveal your favourite or imaginary place. For me it is snow capped mountains around probably a sparkling blue fjord with a beautiful white sandy beach and rich green trees with little birds flying and twittering around. Go for a paddle in the warm water (perhaps it is not a fjord then  ) and watch little fish dance around your toes while you feel the suns rays warming your body. Of course, if you are a romantic which I am not, you can fling in a rugged fisherman if you are a woman or a rugged fishman if you still like the same thing as a man. For others with more bibilical taste your could try a mermaid.
> You cannot just do this first time but each time you do it you will find yourself more and more relaxed until one day, it feels like a jolt when you come around. Make sure of course that telphones are turned off and \or off the hook.


Pusser?

This is obviously after Tot Time?

Its blokes like you got the tot stopped... :lol:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Wife is not happy and sleeping badly. Doctor gave a trial month on mirtazpine "to try and improve her sleeping". First pill knocked her out and left her groggy the next day so I looked them up on the www and binned them. The side effects are ridiculous. The problem is in the mind and 5 minutes with a medic does not get this across.

So instead I paid for a download of a sleep hypnosis file - popped on an MP3 - tried it myself, it really is relaxing. She'll be trying it tonight. No side effects and it targets the problem not masks it.

Pills, just say no. ( If possible ).


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Rum is a wonderful thing taken sensibly and in large quantities. 

But me thinks me hearties I will stick to pasties having read this...

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/special_reports/depression/stjwort.htm

but then again, I don't get depression. (Pasties must do their job) Though I do seem to cause it. 8O

Putting seriousness to one side, I would give these sort of things a miss.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Either take prescribed anti-depressants or St Johns Wort, never both. And tell your doctor.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing else for it then, we'll have to shut up shop for a week and have a holiday. With any luck, Severn Trent Water (the landlords) are paying to have the soffits (?) etc redone some time soon as well as new windows/doors. The builder says it would be wise to shut while there's scaffolding (and asbestos powder !!) all over the place. So be it.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

kayg said:


> Nothing else for it then, we'll have to shut up shop for a week and have a holiday. With any luck, Severn Trent Water (the landlords) are paying to have the soffits (?) etc redone some time soon as well as new windows/doors. The builder says it would be wise to shut while there's scaffolding (and asbestos powder !!) all over the place. So be it.


That is the answer. Wicked idea. And is better for the brain and body.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Well done. Good decision. Get out there, relax and try to forget about what's happening back home.

Take care.

Johnny F


----------

